# Elderly cat driving us mad...



## ponyparty (17 August 2017)

Hi all

My OH has a very elderly (20!) cat. She's a cute little thing, but last night she woke us up at 4am meowing constantly, and apparently she did the same to him the night before (I was at home then). She's been doing similar for a while now, but not as bad as this. Running across us in the night (sometimes quite painfully!), vocalising. It's getting ridiculous now, we're both sitting at work like zombies. She starts when we go to bed, then seems to chill out, then starts again in the early hours of the morning. 

Background: 
She's got the beginnings of kidney disease - had her bloods done and diagnosed a week ago - and is drinking loads. She's obsessed with going in the bath to drink and as OH now has a cleaner, we've stopped her from doing it as it makes the bath filthy and cat hair gets everywhere. She will also get onto the work surfaces in the kitchen (bleurgh!) to try to get to the tap there. She has bowls of water upstairs and downstairs, changed at least once per day. 
This morning I gave her fresh water, she had a big drink then started meowing again. I moved the bowl, she had another drink (had she forgotten she'd had a drink?!) then started meowing AGAIN. She'd already been fed. I despair! 

I think it could be one of several things: 
1. kidney disease onset can cause them to become more vocal apparently
2. stress - I have a dog, who comes to stay when I do. We keep him separate in the house, but the stress of introducing a new pet maybe? He hasn't tried to chase her or anything (very good for a terrier!), we're very careful and control their meetings, always allowing her an escape route. 
3. dementia

This morning I have advised OH to order a cat water fountain (to see if this solves the tap obsession) also a Feliway diffuser to see if this helps. But does anyone have any other ideas? 

We are still to obtain a urine sample for the vets to rule out a UTI and she's to go back to have her blood pressure retaken as it was through the roof last time, she was very stressed though. So will tell him to ask them for advice as well! 

I'm tired and have only had once night of this! OH is shattered, he's a very light sleeper anyway; clearly there's something wrong with the cat to make her behave in this way - just want to get to the bottom of it and resolve it, for everyone's sake!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (17 August 2017)

Poor girl.  Has she been tested for hyperthyroidism?  Restlessness and yowling, as well as increased eating and drinking, are classic symptoms.  If you're not sure whether or not she has been tested then call the vet and ask him/her if they have tested for it and if not, book her in for a blood test.

The dog situation will not be helping her as it is her territory and she will still be able to smell and possibly hear the dog, so if possible have someone else look after the dog, or don't stay there overnight.  Harsh, but it is the cat's house after all, and if she is ill already and very elderly the last thing you want to do is add to her stress levels.  

Dementia is a possibility given her age but you may notice an improvement once she is on her kidney meds (which I assume she is receiving) you may start to notice an improvement.  Its good to hear that you are being sympathetic to her and not getting angry for her behaviour, because as you say she is doing it for a reason.  

The best thing to do is to discuss everything with your vet, and if they are not a cat specialist then ask to speak to one.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ponyparty (17 August 2017)

Thanks for the reply! 

No problem with thyroid - she had a full "elderly cat" workup last week, bloods run, blood pressure taken etc. The only thing left to do is the urine sample to rule out UTI. The kidney disease is in very early stages - urea reading high but not through the roof, the other reading (can't remember what it's called) is still in the "normal" range - just top end of normal. The vet didn't mention anything about kidney meds (they rang me, not my bf, to give the results) - I need to query this then, perhaps that was because it's so early stage? Other comments from the vet were that she is in great health other than that, great coat, eyes etc. She has lost weight but assume that's to do with the kidney thing. Strange, now that I think about it, that they didn't mention any medication?! 

She's got to go back, as I say, to have her blood pressure done again, so when my bf takes her I will make sure he asks about meds, and also of course for further advice. The practice came highly recommended by a local cat club; I take my dog there also and they've always been very good in my experience. So hopefully they can offer some advice too. 

The dog does have to come and stay with me, it's just not logistically possible to do anything else with him. In any case, we're on the brink of moving in together, so she'll just have to get used to him. I'm sure she will eventually; my old cat did with my mum's dogs, it just takes time. I do feel bad for the old girl, she's been an only pet her entire life. Can't put our lives on hold for her though, she could have another 5 years left in her for all we know! 

Will let you know what the vet says after her next visit - must go and nag OH to book her in now


----------



## Emma_H (17 August 2017)

Agree with everything Beckyflowers says above. 

My old girl became more vocal in later life, she had kidney disease, hyperthyroidism and high blood pressure. It was the thyroid which made her vocal according to the vet. 

Hyperthyroidism makes them very hungry most of the time. I would get your girl tested. 

Also senility could be a factor


----------



## ponyparty (17 August 2017)

They did test for hyperthyroidism, I'm sure they did. Typically I threw away the post-it I'd scribbled everything the vet said on, last night. But I'm sure I'd written on there "Thyroid OK". Will see if I can fish it out of the bin later to check! They basically ran tests on everything that an elderly cat is likely to have - diabetes, kidneys, thyroid, can't remember any more. 

She did have high blood pressure but there was a dog barking in the waiting room and she got very stressed, so that's why they said to bring her back in for them to do it again.


----------



## Emma_H (17 August 2017)

When my cats blood pressure was done they took her in early in the morning, put her in a room upstairs for a few hours to calm her and took it then.


----------



## Shady (17 August 2017)

It sounds like classic symptoms of kidney decline to me, she's 20 and her kidney's are failing, slowly maybe, but they are not working properly to flush the bad stuff away and toxins build up affecting the brain, it can't cope, same as with people and confusion sets in . There are medications and diets to reduce blood pressure and help the kidneys but at 20 and now getting confused i would say success will be limited. Iv'e lost 3 cats to kidney failure, 2 from bad breeding and 1 age related like yours.  Not sure what to suggest except to have another chat to your vet but to be realistic about what can be done. xx


----------



## ponyparty (23 August 2017)

Quick update - she LOVES her new water fountain! Have seen her drinking from it many times, and she has stopped trying to get in the bathroom and yowling at ridiculous times of night. It seems she just wanted fresh filtered running water at all times (!) she's more of a diva than my horse..! 

OH didn't read my message properly and thought the Feliway diffuser was part of the water fountain, so he didn't get that..! But dog and cat are being kept totally separate and as her strange behaviour has subsided, perhaps we won't bother for the time being... 

PS I did check my notes and she was deffo checked for hyperthyroidism and it was negative. The only thing left to do is the urine test, which I will do when OH is on hol later this week. I'm looking after the cat, and I am the main organiser especially when it comes to all things animal related, so I'll just crack on and get it done...

We are definitely both realistic about what can be done for her - she's at a ripe old age, we don't expect her to keep going much longer. But while she is still around, we will do all we can to keep her happy and comfortable


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 August 2017)

That's great news!  Glad she seems to be happier.  What funny little critters they can be!


----------



## Umbongo (23 August 2017)

Glad to hear the fountain has helped. It sounds to me more like she is becoming senile and more vocal as a result. You could try a supplement called activait for cognitive function. The main thing for kidneys is lots of water and ideally a renal diet.


----------



## Caramac71 (23 August 2017)

We recently lost our elderly cat - he went blind at the age of 16 following extremely high blood pressure, which caused haemorrhage and detached retinas.  He was found to have kidney disease and a heart murmur at that time, but he still went on for another 4 years and seemed happy enough!  I'm sure he always went a bit senile, he was always a vocal cat but got worse as time went on, and he would do random things like sleep in the litter tray.  

I'm glad you seem to have sorted out most of the issues.  If you have problems obtaining a urine sample, your vet should be able to extract urine from the bladder - ours used to be tested this way and it appeared quick and easy and didn't cause him any distress.


----------



## ponyparty (24 August 2017)

Yeah I think she is losing the plot a bit. Like appearing not to be able to remember that she's just had a drink, for example... 

I have seen vets extract a urine sample when I was doing work experience at a small animal practice, and yes it was easy and pain free - so I'm a bit confused as to why they didn't just do it when she went in for her oldies' "complete health check". Probably because they were then able to charge me extra for the special non-absorbent cat litter (if I'm being cynical)...!


----------

